
Pig brain kept alive outside of body for 36 hours for first time - gscott
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5659235/Pig-brains-kept-alive-WITHOUT-body-time.html
======
cimmanom
Interesting, though the write up is truly awful.

Of course, my first reaction was to wonder how much pain and terror that poor
pig's brain was experiencing the entire 36 hours.

